# Gear Review: Vokyl All Star



## NYDrew (Jan 16, 2006)

Conditions: Labrador Mtn, Machine groomed ice with a touch of loose granular on top.  Some man made packed powder towards the bottom.

The Skiier: 23 year old male, 5'6, 153 lbs.  Skiis 04 dynastar omespeed 63-157/atomic C11-172/atomic beta TM9-172, preferes ungroomed MRG style trails or variable ice/snow steeps.

The Ski: 17something Vokyl Allstar (i think its the new 6 star)

OK, just demoed this ski and felt I need to report on this.  I was extremely disappointed with the ski, especially with reviews I have read and heard.

The ski I tried was a little long for me, but definately not enough to bother me.  First, it was like skiing a mack truck with training wheels.  Had many of the traits of a GS ski, naturally preferred GS turns and all that.  But it was sooooo forgiving, I good ski of that level should not allow you to be in the back seat without beating you up a little.

It hated short turns, took way to much effort to even make medium radius turns while just on a casual day of skiing.  The moguls were knocked down to use as snow cover after the rain, but I doubt it could ski anything more then a beginner mogul feild anyway.

Its plus side is that it had increadible edge grip.  I was on Ice, and they held like I was on some true packed snow.  I picture those who buy this ski to be all mountainers, and this ski should be marketed more to those who would never plan on venturing into anything but groomers.  Sell it to nastar warriors, perfect for that, although there are much better options out there.

Just my .02, if your looking at this ski, definately try it first,  i sincerely disagree with its repuation.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2006)

can't remember my line history correctly right now, but is this the new version of the 6 star or was that completely eliminated?  the 6 star was a GS rocket that was completley unforgiving.  sounds like they took the bite out of the 6 star with the allstar?


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 16, 2006)

i was going to say aka 6 star, but I wasnt sure.  Probably is now that both of us think so.  It was the step above the 5 star.

yeah, it kept throwing me into the back seat like a ski of its class should, but not punishing me for it.  Didn't really matter, it skiied the same from the balenced to the back.  Some people would consider that a good trait, I call it training wheels.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2006)

man, that is a different ski than the six star was.  that thing ripped like no other ski i have been on groomers.  i no longer get much joy out of groomers but you can bet i will be looking out for a cheap pair of six stars down the road evetually just for days when natural snow isn't available.  you couldn't ride the six stars tails when i tried it, when you inputted precision it felt like you were on a smooth high speed metal rollar coaster.


----------



## salida (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah that 6* was a rocket, to hard for most things, but on groomers it was amazing!


----------



## teachski (Jan 16, 2006)

Definately not the same as the six stars, much more forgiving as said.  I ski six stars and took a pair of all stars out for a whirl the other day.  They are NOT the same ski.  Actually, the all star felt more like the 4 star I tried 2 years or so ago.  Even the 5 star, if I am remembering right, had more spunk and was less forgiving.  I tried 3 different lengths too, a 160ish like my 6 stars, a 170ish and the next size up.   I think I'll keep the six stars for a while longer.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah, the ski was all those things and im just gonna come out and say the word after 3 posts.  It was a pussy ski.  I'm not going to dance around it anymore.

precision razor perfect for grooming.  But it was so easy to ski.  Maybe she accidentally gave me the womans skis, we do have one of those too.  I'll double check tommorrow cause I didnt make a point to actually look at the color on the tail.

This is really confusing me cause now i'm the only person I know of that hates that ski.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 16, 2006)

Is this how you felt on the Allstars, Drew?


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, just like that.  Even the bindings.  I think those pistons really move, and i didnt like that.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 16, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Yeah, just like that.  Even the bindings.  I think those pistons really move, and i didnt like that.



_" Motion systems work by allowing easier, rounder ski flex. With rails or an internal interface integrated in their construction, the ski allows a Marker binding interface to glide, held in place by a high-carbon steel pin. Easier flex means even, balanced edge pressure to the snow surface. The result? Better control through precise pressure distribution over the length of the edge, and better performance." _

http://www.volkl.com/ski/motion.html


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 17, 2006)

hey man, i didn't switch to shaped skiis till 3 years ago.  I'm kinda always behind on ski gear.  DOn't trust anything new.  Same way with cars.

the whole idea of fancy bindings just bother me.  yeah, its absurd, but im weird like that.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 17, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> hey man, i didn't switch to shaped skiis till 3 years ago.  I'm kinda always behind on ski gear.  DOn't trust anything new.  Same way with cars.
> 
> the whole idea of fancy bindings just bother me.  yeah, its absurd, but im weird like that.



I hear ya.  I was just curious about the biniding system myself.  Greg's new skis have this system as well, so I was just checking out the technology.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2006)

i really enjoy the motion system on a good ski.  my volkl p50s were motion binding system and had an incredible 'pop' especially on short and quick turns.  it took some time to get used to as it almost felt like the ski was turning of it's own accord, but once you learn how to ski the ski, damn it's amazing.


----------

